# Facebook Ads For Screen Printing Orders



## 2020 PrintWorks (Apr 22, 2011)

I see lots of people using facebook ads to advertise specific designs or to advertise their brand, but what if your just trying to advertise your business to get more orders. Is there an effective way to use ads to do that. I don't really understand how they work. I know you can target specific groups somehow, but who would you want to target and how would you do it.


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

I've tried Facebook promoted posting several times (it doesn't cost very much to give it a try) and I always receive lots of views but it hasn't resulted in any sales or inquiries. I think that people are so used to seeing promoted posts on FB that they tend to skip over them unless it's something so appealing that they can't resist checking it out.

I think internet advertising by its very nature is more effective when a consumer is looking for a goods or service provider as opposed to vice versa.


----------



## 2020 PrintWorks (Apr 22, 2011)

I was looking and saw they had an option to advertise your business locally so I figured I'd give it a try. 5 bucks a day for 7 days aint bad. I'll let you know if anything comes of it.


----------



## Rosie13 (Jan 19, 2016)

Maybe Adwords would work better for you
Then when someone from your area searches google for what you sell your ad will be shown to them


----------



## utero (Jun 9, 2007)

I find taking a 30 second video of some of your printing work in progress get's a lot more pull than just using a static pic/text post


----------



## 2020 PrintWorks (Apr 22, 2011)

Rosie13 said:


> Maybe Adwords would work better for you
> Then when someone from your area searches google for what you sell your ad will be shown to them


Ill look into that too. Have you tried it? Do you have any tips or know of a site that tells you how to do it?


----------



## iwrkalot (Jun 25, 2016)

Advertising should be thought of as an ongoing expense. People often expect an instant response but it doesn't work that way, for the most part.

From wikipedia:
*Thomas Smith*

Thomas Smith wrote a guide called _Successful Advertising_ in 1885.[6] The saying he used is still being used today.


The first time people look at any given ad, they don't even see it.
The second time, they don't notice it.
The third time, they are aware that it is there.
The fourth time, they have a fleeting sense that they've seen it somewhere before.
The fifth time, they actually read the ad.
The sixth time they thumb their nose at it.
The seventh time, they start to get a little irritated with it.
The eighth time, they start to think, "Here's that confounded ad again."
The ninth time, they start to wonder if they're missing out on something.
The tenth time, they ask their friends and neighbors if they've tried it.
The eleventh time, they wonder how the company is paying for all these ads.
The twelfth time, they start to think that it must be a good product.
The thirteenth time, they start to feel the product has value.
The fourteenth time, they start to remember wanting a product exactly like this for a long time.
The fifteenth time, they start to yearn for it because they can't afford to buy it.
The sixteenth time, they accept the fact that they will buy it sometime in the future.
The seventeenth time, they make a note to buy the product.
The eighteenth time, they curse their poverty for not allowing them to buy this terrific product.
The nineteenth time, they count their money very carefully.
The twentieth time prospects see the ad, they buy what is offering.


----------



## 2020 PrintWorks (Apr 22, 2011)

I like that. I watched a video on catspit productions that said something similar. It said that it takes at least 7 time of people hearing about your business for them to even consider buying from you. I try to keep that in mind.


----------



## Biverson (Oct 20, 2014)

Yes, don't expect immediate results from FB advertising. The more dialed in your campaign and audience the better. I've sometimes only spent $5 and have gotten plenty of post and page likes in my small market (town of 5k, rural area). Most all my campaigns are for awareness though, not selling a product. I also set up online stores for schools and teams and will boost a post that targets their area. You can also utilize Facebooks pixel on your webpage if you're savvy that can track conversions. I once spent $15 in advertising and was able to convert that to a couple hundred in sales from that post alone. I wish I could say that for all my campaigns. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

Facebook ads have been tremendous lead generators for me. I don't just run generic ads to everyone, I pick my market segments very specifically and then bid high to try to get their eyeballs.

I also track and monitor who clicks and who buys. If a person clicks on an ad a second time (based on cookies and other ways to track who visits), I may show them a totally different landing page to try to get the sale.

I expect to pay about $25-$50 per lead generated, though, but this is far cheaper than cold calling people relentlessly.

Pick your market, pick the audience, do A/B/C testing with various ads and see what works.

I even use weather data to try to run ads in segments I don't normally reach out to -- if it's an early spring in colder regions, I find running ads ahead of the competition can close deals magically.


----------



## needtshirtsnow (Jun 2, 2016)

I like this. Thanks for sharing.



iwrkalot said:


> Advertising should be thought of as an ongoing expense. People often expect an instant response but it doesn't work that way, for the most part.
> 
> From wikipedia:
> *Thomas Smith*
> ...


----------

